# 4x4 Tent, 1000w, 6"inline............ 1.5 LBS dry YIELD!!



## FootClan (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey all this is my FIRST post on this site it looks like a great site. Im putting a NEW grow together and heres what i got and how i want to run it, my goal is 1.5 LBS dry yield. 

4x4x6'8 Tent, 1 1000w HPS/MH , Daystar 6" Aircooled Hood , 320CFM 6"fan, 6"Carbon Scrubber, Reflector Heatshield, 16 3gallon square pots, Sunshine Mix#4

Im in an aprtment and this grow must be as silent as possible .......I plan to run my exhaust as follows: Scrubber>duct>Hood>duct>Fan>duct>outside tent.

Do you think this set-up will keep my room in the 70's? Also 16 3gallon pots in 4x4 tent is a tight sqeeze will this produce me atleast 1.5 LBS Yield??? 

My current Grow is 3.5x3.5x8 400w hps with one 4" 160CFM fan with 16 2gallon pots. I was not able to even yield 1 pound with this set up so now I will start a second grow using this equipment and I'm just looking for advise on the best way to lay out the stuff i already have... ANY IDEAS?? WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN YOUR GROW TENT?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 23, 2010)

ive got the same size tent with the same amount of wattage but its split between a 600hps and a 400hps, i grow in soil using biobizz biogrow and biobloom nutes, i also use(d) molasses at the last 3 weeks, my harvest will be in ten days. i grew 5 'the church' and 1 'la woman', my veg time was around 5 weeks under the 600hps(i only got the 400 the week i went to flower), i took 1 church outta the tent coz it seemed as if it was hermieing but it stopped. what i will say is that u got far too many pots if ur going full height on ur plants, i found that 6 was too many and wont go above 5 again, u'll be ok if ur topping or lsting but if not then ur gonna have to trim and prune like fuck to get the light down to the bottom reaches of ur plants, my plant are between 3.5' and 5 ' in height and looking at them right now i'm gonna pull 20oz from the five in the tent and maybe another 4oz from the separate one, and this was in 3 gallon pots with miracle grow soil/vermiculite and perlite. theres a cpl of pics in my albums although its mainly the separated plant that there of.


----------



## smoking chef (Jan 23, 2010)

My set up 1000 watts xxxl hood ,co2. light air cooled with separate blower sucking thru light. co2 and exhaust on seperate timers. six white lightning plants in five gallon pots. full line of fox farms nutes. plants were trained lots of tops. exhaust goes straight up chimney. I am at day 25 of flowering and I would be shocked if I dont get at least 2 lbs.


----------



## Ole Budheavy (Jan 23, 2010)

Dude that's totally possible. Now if you had CO2 supplementation, you could probably achieve 2 pounds.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 23, 2010)

check out the link in my sig!...im going for a pound all day!


----------



## FootClan (Jan 23, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> check out the link in my sig!...im going for a pound all day!


Hey thanks for the responces......i know that if i use 16 3gallon pots that i wont be able to get light to all the bottoms of the plants but thats ok because i want to concentrate onthe colas so i fugured i have 16 really nice colas so basically would 16 pots in a 4x4 be considered a SOG grow??


----------



## FootClan (Jan 23, 2010)

smoking chef said:


> My set up 1000 watts xxxl hood ,co2. light air cooled with separate blower sucking thru light. co2 and exhaust on seperate timers. six white lightning plants in five gallon pots. full line of fox farms nutes. plants were trained lots of tops. exhaust goes straight up chimney. I am at day 25 of flowering and I would be shocked if I dont get at least 2 lbs.


sounds like a good set up you got there. I only want to use 1fan though in my tent becaue of noise levels. Is there a way to use Co2 and only have 1fan for cooling hood and exhausting tent????? ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 23, 2010)

sog stands for sea of green....sog is when u r constantly flowering!..every 2 weeks u pull a few plants out to harvest and a few plants go in to flower!


----------



## FootClan (Jan 23, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> sog stands for sea of green....sog is when u r constantly flowering!..every 2 weeks u pull a few plants out to harvest and a few plants go in to flower!


 
I thought Sea Of Green ment that theres literally a "sea of green". Plants packed togeather atleast one plant per square foot or less. Ive Never heard that one requires a seperate VEG room to do a SOG grow are you sure about this?? I dont believe that to be an accurate statement.


----------



## pkgrower (Jan 23, 2010)

I am new here, so excuse my possible naivety, but I have a question about the placement of your scrubber. Why do you place it 1st in line? Wouldnt it be best to place it at the end? so it is the last thing before the air is released outside the tent?


----------



## FootClan (Jan 23, 2010)

pkgrower said:


> I am new here, so excuse my possible naivety, but I have a question about the placement of your scrubber. Why do you place it 1st in line? Wouldnt it be best to place it at the end? so it is the last thing before the air is released outside the tent?


 
The scrubber dosnt filter air from END to END it filters by eather sucking or bushing air from all around its surface area.....this means that it eather has to be on the END of my set up or at the BEGINING. If its at the end it must be on the outside of my tent and it would go as follow: hood>duct>fan>tent>scubber. Down side to that is ive read and been told that you want to SUCK air through the filter NOT push air though it. If this is true then i must put the filter INSIDE the tent BEFORE my hood going as follows: scrubber>duct>van>duct>outside tent.......

Now if i had a Second fan i would just put the scrubber at the top inside of tent and use the extra fan to exhaust the room and i would use the other fan for just cooling the hood pulling air from OUTSIDE the tent in through the hoods and out the other side of the tent. Bu that would mean more noise which i want to avoid.....this make sense to anyone or do i sound crazy or somthing?


----------



## cannatari (Jan 23, 2010)

I had the same issue. You have to run your light in a sealed system so you're not wasting co2. The advantage of this is that you don't need to scrub your heat exhaust. Bad news is that you have to add a fan. I would recommend a small axial fan like the ones inside a desktop pc. A 220v axial fan running at 110v is nearly silent. I use a water-cooled light and an axial fan in my cabinet for this very reason, dead silent.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 23, 2010)

look it up!


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 23, 2010)

FootClan said:


> The scrubber dosnt filter air from END to END it filters by eather sucking or bushing air from all around its surface area.....this means that it eather has to be on the END of my set up or at the BEGINING. If its at the end it must be on the outside of my tent and it would go as follow: hood>duct>fan>tent>scubber. Down side to that is ive read and been told that you want to SUCK air through the filter NOT push air though it. If this is true then i must put the filter INSIDE the tent BEFORE my hood going as follows: scrubber>duct>van>duct>outside tent.......
> 
> *Now if i had a Second fan i would just put the scrubber at the top inside of tent and use the extra fan to exhaust the room and i would use the other fan for just cooling the hood pulling air from OUTSIDE the tent in through the hoods and out the other side of the tent. Bu that would mean more noise which i want to avoid*.....this make sense to anyone or do i sound crazy or somthing?



Thats how my set up is I pull air from the out side to cool the bulb and then exhaust outside...then I have another fan hooked up to a carbon filter that just circulates air in the room....this works best for me ...because I run co2 all the time and a/c in summer....can't suck it all outside...


----------



## FootClan (Jan 24, 2010)

cannatari said:


> I had the same issue. You have to run your light in a sealed system so you're not wasting co2. The advantage of this is that you don't need to scrub your heat exhaust. Bad news is that you have to add a fan. I would recommend a small axial fan like the ones inside a desktop pc. A 220v axial fan running at 110v is nearly silent. I use a water-cooled light and an axial fan in my cabinet for this very reason, dead silent.


So your saying that the only exhaust in your grow tent is small pc fan? what size fan do you use to cool your lighs with? Is this enough to great neg. pressure?


----------



## FootClan (Jan 24, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Thats how my set up is I pull air from the out side to cool the bulb and then exhaust outside...then I have another fan hooked up to a carbon filter that just circulates air in the room....this works best for me ...because I run co2 all the time and a/c in summer....can't suck it all outside...


 
Does one need two fans to use Co2? Is there a way to use Co2 in a tent with one fan cooling and exhausting tent at same time?


----------



## pkgrower (Jan 24, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Thats how my set up is I pull air from the out side to cool the bulb and then exhaust outside...then I have another fan hooked up to a carbon filter that just circulates air in the room....this works best for me ...because I run co2 all the time and a/c in summer....can't suck it all outside...



About that second fan with the carbon filter. This pulls air from within the room and exhausts it back into the room? So there is no intake from outside the room for this fan? 

Thanks,


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 24, 2010)

> Does one need two fans to use Co2? Is there a way to use Co2 in a tent with one fan cooling and exhausting tent at same time?



You can have all your exhaust fans and regular fans turn off when the Co2 is on...but if you want to have optimum Co2 levels it is better to not exhaust anything from the room at all..that is why I prefer to run two fans.....even though the noise is kinda annoying.....but I have speakers set up in my veg and flowering areas so I just bump my music and drown it out  



> About that second fan with the carbon filter. This pulls air from within the room and exhausts it back into the room? So there is no intake from outside the room for this fan?
> 
> Thanks,


Yeah it just recirculates..I have reconfigured my exhaust almost every way possible and this is the best way I have found as far as smell goes...


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 24, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> sog stands for sea of green....sog is when u r constantly flowering!..every 2 weeks u pull a few plants out to harvest and a few plants go in to flower!





GNOME GROWN said:


> look it up!


 
Sorry to interupt,

No.

*Sea of Green (SOG)* is the theory of harvesting lots of small plants, matured early to get the *fastest production of buds available*. Instead of growing a few plants for a longer period of time, in the same space many smaller plants are grown that mature faster and in less time. Thus, less time is required between crops.

"Perpetual Harvest" is the method by which you can harvest as often as you like. Rotating your crops and starting a new cycle every couple weeks can be done whether you're using a SOG method or not.



As far as fans go, I like the Elicient inlines. MUCH strurdier than CanFan therefore quieter. But quality counts when you're looking for quiet fans. Oil and clean them every couple months too.


----------



## FootClan (Jan 24, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> Sorry to interupt,
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


they thanks for clearing that up i new he wasnt right but i just wanted someone to confirm it thanks.........yea some one else told me that elicent fans are the most silent out of the fan options.....do you know anyting about making a box for sound damping the fan? or maybe just rapping insulation around the fan?? any ideas? and do you think one 6" 320 CFM fan will work for cooling hood AND exhausting and scrubbing at same time or am i just wishful thinking here??


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 24, 2010)

FootClan said:


> they thanks for clearing that up i new he wasnt right but i just wanted someone to confirm it thanks.........yea some one else told me that elicent fans are the most silent out of the fan options.....do you know anyting about making a box for sound damping the fan? or maybe just rapping insulation around the fan?? any ideas? and do you think one 6" 320 CFM fan will work for cooling hood AND exhausting and scrubbing at same time or am i just wishful thinking here??


6" 320cfm is plenty good for a typical sized tent or room. As far as making it quieter, it gets much quieter when you have it ducted and running for some reason. With no ducting attached it sounds like I'm about to achieve lift-off. Whisper quiet with the ducting on though  Have you actually installed it yet?


----------



## FootClan (Jan 24, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> 6" 320cfm is plenty good for a typical sized tent or room. As far as making it quieter, it gets much quieter when you have it ducted and running for some reason. With no ducting attached it sounds like I'm about to achieve lift-off. Whisper quiet with the ducting on though  Have you actually installed it yet?


 No i havent installed it yet .....but i have a another grow going on with a 4" and its real load even with the ducting on it......I know that 6" is ok for my size tent but im not sure that its will be ok with a scubbr hood and ducting all doing everything with one fan.....most people seems they have two fans one for exhaust and one for hoods.......someone told me that if im not going to use TWO fans that i should get an 8" fan because ill be doing the work of two fans with one fan........also i was told that going with bigger fan will be more silent because i can get a speed control and lower the RPM to what a normal 6" fan would run......i dont really want to do this becasue i already have a 6" and those elicent fans are SOOOOOO exspensive!!


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 24, 2010)

For a 4x4, a 6" fan will handle the light and the scrubber. I have one 8" & two 6" inlines running. Plus a 6" rooster fan too. Those are all (except 8") in the attic and I can't hear them at all. When the 8" is running full tilt I can barely hear it from just outside the garage door. That only kicks into high gear when it gets hot, and the 8" cools it back down pretty quick. I'm running a 4x9 tent though. You could do the same thing with a 6" on a 4x4 imo.


----------



## pkgrower (Jan 24, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> You can have all your exhaust fans and regular fans turn off when the Co2 is on...but if you want to have optimum Co2 levels it is better to not exhaust anything from the room at all..that is why I prefer to run two fans.....even though the noise is kinda annoying.....but I have speakers set up in my veg and flowering areas so I just bump my music and drown it out
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it just recirculates..I have reconfigured my exhaust almost every way possible and this is the best way I have found as far as smell goes...


What are the specs on your interior fan and scrubber? Didnt you say you use a small pc fan? or was that someone else? Also, Instead of 2 fans, can't I use one fan w. multliple ducts going into it and use a damper system to shut off the exhaust to the chamber when running CO2 ? or maybe this will make more noise?


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 24, 2010)

pkgrower said:


> What are the specs on your interior fan and scrubber? Didnt you say you use a small pc fan? or was that someone else? Also, Instead of 2 fans, can't I use one fan w. multliple ducts going into it and use a damper system to shut off the exhaust to the chamber when running CO2 ? or maybe this will make more noise?


For a sealed tent, you use two fans because:

One handles the lights only. Sucks air from _outside_ the tent and expells it _back outside the tent_. This moves the heat from the lights to the outside of the tent. 

The other fan sucks air from _inside_ the tent (through the filter) and exhausts it _back to the inside_ of the tent. Therefore constantly cleaning the inside of the tent air.

In this situation you need a Co2 source since the tent is sealed and bathing in it's own recirculated Co2-rich air.


----------



## FootClan (Jan 24, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> For a sealed tent, you use two fans because:
> 
> One handles the lights only. Sucks air from _outside_ the tent and expells it _back outside the tent_. This moves the heat from the lights to the outside of the tent.
> 
> ...


 
why do you exhaust the filtered air back into the tent? why not just send it OUT of the tent? i dont understand what the advantage of keeping in back in? is this only for useing CO2? becasue you want the Co2 to stay in the tent?


----------



## pkgrower (Jan 24, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> For a sealed tent, you use two fans because:
> 
> One handles the lights only. Sucks air from _outside_ the tent and expells it _back outside the tent_. This moves the heat from the lights to the outside of the tent.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your patience and the full explanation. I now understand that: Assuming I exhaust my light hood, I do NOT have to exhaust my chamber if i clean & and re-circ the air inside it. However, in this set-up, how do you regulate the interior chamber temp? 

And may i still ask what type of fan and scrubber you use for your interior re-circ?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 24, 2010)

pkgrower said:


> What are the specs on your interior fan and scrubber? Didnt you say you use a small pc fan? or was that someone else? Also, Instead of 2 fans, can't I use one fan w. multliple ducts going into it and use a damper system to shut off the exhaust to the chamber when running CO2 ? or maybe this will make more noise?


I use a 6 inch 270 cfm can fan for cooling 1 1000 watt and 1 400 watt light....and a 170 cfm eco plus inline fan for circulating the air...I have no experience with a damper system ...but if noise is what you are trying to avoid I seen people enclose their fans in a box to reduce noise......I think I saw it somewhere in this site if not mistaken....and the noise don't bother me 1 bit..I always have music on and speakers in all my rooms so.....


----------



## FootClan (Jan 24, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> I use a 6 inch 270 cfm can fan for cooling 1 1000 watt and 1 400 watt light....and a 170 cfm eco plus inline fan for circulating the air...I have no experience with a damper system ...but if noise is what you are trying to avoid I seen people enclose their fans in a box to reduce noise......I think I saw it somewhere in this site if not mistaken....and the noise don't bother me 1 bit..I always have music on and speakers in all my rooms so.....


My question still the same WHY do you RE-CIRCULATE the air back inside? wont that make tent temp higher than if exhausted out of tent??????


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 24, 2010)

FootClan said:


> why do you exhaust the filtered air back into the tent? why not just send it OUT of the tent? i dont understand what the advantage of keeping in back in? is this only for useing CO2? becasue you want the Co2 to stay in the tent?


Two types of systems here. _Closed loop_ and _open loop_. _Closed loop_ is recirculating the air and you're providing the Co2. This is benificial becuase you can pump the Co2 and max yield. _Open loop_ brings in fresh air and exhausts to fresh air. No Co2 is required. Both have their benifits.

Both types can use a seperate fan for the light exhaust because there are times when you want the fan off. Its an easy way to heat the tent in the morning without using a heater and you don't want it running all night. Versus the exhaust fan which you should have ususally running.


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 24, 2010)

FootClan said:


> My question still the same WHY do you RE-CIRCULATE the air back inside? wont that make tent temp higher than if exhausted out of tent??????


In an ideal world ... you would recirculate back into the tent but you would have an Ice Box attached to the air outlet. The HOT air is in the hoods, and being taken care of seperately. So if the air isn't that hot to begin with, you only need a little water chiller to keep temps under control.


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 24, 2010)

pkgrower said:


> Thanks for your patience and the full explanation. I now understand that: Assuming I exhaust my light hood, I do NOT have to exhaust my chamber if i clean & and re-circ the air inside it. However, in this set-up, how do you regulate the interior chamber temp?
> 
> And may i still ask what type of fan and scrubber you use for your interior re-circ?


You can recirc the air ONLY with a good Co2 and total environment control system going. If you can't provide Co2 and cooling, you're FAR better off bringing in fresh air. I use a Can66 and a 8" Elicient inline for my primary exhaust (to fresh air). I have an open loop system.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 25, 2010)

FootClan said:


> My question still the same WHY do you RE-CIRCULATE the air back inside? wont that make tent temp higher than if exhausted out of tent??????


Actually exhausting the air from the tent through the scrubber and the hood make the tent hotter because the light produces heat...where is the heat trapped in... the tent......so then that warm air is sucked through the scrubber and hood kinda defeating the purpose of a cool hood,don't get me wrong it will run cooler than if you had no cool hood but getting the cold air from outside cools the hood and light much more efficiently......so producing less heat from the source in the first place.....if you still have heat issues with a cool hood with good set up then you would need to invest in a/c or ice box and water chillers..


----------



## FootClan (Jan 25, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Actually exhausting the air from the tent through the scrubber and the hood make the tent hotter because the light produces heat...where is the heat trapped in... the tent......so then that warm air is sucked through the scrubber and hood kinda defeating the purpose of a cool hood,don't get me wrong it will run cooler than if you had no cool hood but getting the cold air from outside cools the hood and light much more efficiently......so producing less heat from the source in the first place.....if you still have heat issues with a cool hood with good set up then you would need to invest in a/c or ice box and water chillers..


Yes i get that 2 fans are better than one and that pulling cool air from outsite the tent souly for the lights is great becasue it cools the lights more efficiently and it dosnt need to be filtered on its way out......the ONLY reason i want to use 1 fan is because of noise reasons in an apartment that i share with my gf.... Its 2bedroom and this tent will get its own room. I dont want (gf dosent want really) to hear it from anywhere else in the apartment .....I plann on covering everthing in foam or insualting or making a box to do what ever i have to do to make that room silent and keep temps in 70's......So im starting with one 6" 320cfm fan and im going to see what my temp will be using it full blast as follows: filter>duct>hood>duct>fan>duct>outside tent but still in room becasue i cant have ducting exhausting into the rest of the aprtment becasue the door will stay shut. I dont want to have ducting hanging out the window or even up against the screen.....people walking by would say hey look that person has a duct exhaust ending right there at his window...thats no good. Also no attic access from the spare room and gf is not giving up master closet for my grow.. so im left with just exhausting the air into the room.....Yes i know this is a problem on many levels one for temp reasons and another for fresh air reason....mabye theres a was to still use the window for exhaust but HIDE it some how ..i dont know.
i cant be cutting or putting any holes in the walls so i dont know how im going to pull this shit off...But if anyone has ever lived in an aprtemnt with there GF and had to cool a 1000w hps in a 4x4 tent silently id love to hear how you had fans running 24/7 in the next room over and her not hear it.....becasue thats what i need.


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 25, 2010)

FootClan said:


> .. so im left with just exhausting the air into the room.....Yes i know this is a problem on many levels one for temp reasons and another for fresh air reason....mabye theres a was to still use the window for exhaust but HIDE it some how ..i dont know.
> i cant be cutting or putting any holes in the walls so i dont know how im going to pull this shit off...But if anyone has ever lived in an aprtemnt with there GF and had to cool a 1000w hps in a 4x4 tent silently id love to hear how you had fans running 24/7 in the next room over and her not hear it.....becasue thats what i need.


First, you may need some extra equipment to pull it off succesfully. Is this a window you can put an AC in? Can you bring in a 55gal reservior and a chiller? Can you lug Co2 bottles or propane bottles into your home every couple week? Is there ANY way you can possibly cut some holes in the ceiling (inside the closet) to vent the light heat?

I'm not saying you have to do all of that, but be prepared to consider some of it and fit that into your preparations.

And "silent" is a relative term. It's one thing to cool a 100 watt cfl in a closet, it's something completely different to deal with a 1000 watts and do it succesfully. It CAN be done, but be prepared.


----------



## FootClan (Jan 25, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> First, you may need some extra equipment to pull it off succesfully. Is this a window you can put an AC in? Can you bring in a 55gal reservior and a chiller? Can you lug Co2 bottles or propane bottles into your home every couple week? Is there ANY way you can possibly cut some holes in the ceiling (inside the closet) to vent the light heat?
> 
> I'm not saying you have to do all of that, but be prepared to consider some of it and fit that into your preparations.
> 
> And "silent" is a relative term. It's one thing to cool a 100 watt cfl in a closet, it's something completely different to deal with a 1000 watts and do it succesfully. It CAN be done, but be prepared.


I cant afford a 10,000w btu air conditioner and im not sure i would be alowed to put it in anyways and dont those things use alot of energy and are loud...i diff cant start cutting any hole in the celling if i want my deposet back...what would i do with a 55 gal bucket? and chiller? are you talking about setting up some water cooled light system? wont i need pumps and hoses wont that cost alot too....i mean im not cheap win it comes to my set up but i have to work within reason......

i could refill Co2 bottles that seems alot easyer than a window unit or bringing in chiller system what ever that is im not sure but it dosent sound easy.......but dont i need more than just the bottles dont i need a regulator and thermistat and another timer bla bla bla that would cost alot too........and if i did get the Co2 does that mean id have to run the "closed loop" system? recir the air through the filter back into the tent? isnt that would you said? and if i did do that wouldnt i need two fans....


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 25, 2010)

Those are all various ways of solving your problem. You don't have to do them all, just some combination to solve your heat problems.

First, you said you can't exhaust to fresh air and bring in fresh air. That leaves you with ONE option. You must run a closed loop system, where you provide all of the cooling and Co2. Otherwise, your plants will not survive. The chiller and reservior can replace the AC.

Listen, you can't just go out and buy a 1000 hp motor for your car and expect to drop it in without upgrading a lot of extra parts. It's expensive to do it right. You can run a 6 hp motor without a radiator, but what do you think is going to happen to the 1000hp motor? You can get by with a cheap tranny and bald tires if you're only pushing 70hp ... what do you need to go with that 1000hp crate motor?

You went and bought a monster motor, now you'll need to buy all the extra bits or it'll blow up in your face. It's expensive. Get over it.


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 25, 2010)

FootClan said:


> ...i diff cant start cutting any hole in the celling if i want my deposet back...
> 
> chiller system what ever that is im not sure but it dosent sound easy.......but dont i need more than just the bottles dont i need a regulator and thermistat and another timer bla bla bla that would cost alot too........and if i did get the Co2 does that mean id have to run the "closed loop" system? recir the air through the filter back into the tent? isnt that would you said? and if i did do that wouldnt i need two fans....


Holes in the ceiling are nothing. They can be repaired in an hour with a can of spackle and some spray-on texture. Evereyone knows a handyman or three.

You really only need 2 fans if you can cut a hole in the ceiling to swap the light heat. If you've got to dump the hot air back into the room, that's more work the chiller has to do, but it can be on the same fan as the filter.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 25, 2010)

FootClan said:


> Yes i get that 2 fans are better than one and that pulling cool air from outsite the tent souly for the lights is great becasue it cools the lights more efficiently and it dosnt need to be filtered on its way out......the ONLY reason i want to use 1 fan is because of noise reasons in an apartment that i share with my gf.... Its 2bedroom and this tent will get its own room. I dont want (gf dosent want really) to hear it from anywhere else in the apartment .....I plann on covering everthing in foam or insualting or making a box to do what ever i have to do to make that room silent and keep temps in 70's......So im starting with one 6" 320cfm fan and im going to see what my temp will be using it full blast as follows: filter>duct>hood>duct>fan>duct>outside tent but still in room becasue i cant have ducting exhausting into the rest of the aprtment becasue the door will stay shut. I dont want to have ducting hanging out the window or even up against the screen.....people walking by would say hey look that person has a duct exhaust ending right there at his window...thats no good. Also no attic access from the spare room and gf is not giving up master closet for my grow.. so im left with just exhausting the air into the room.....Yes i know this is a problem on many levels one for temp reasons and another for fresh air reason....mabye theres a was to still use the window for exhaust but HIDE it some how ..i dont know.
> i cant be cutting or putting any holes in the walls so i dont know how im going to pull this shit off...But if anyone has ever lived in an aprtemnt with there GF and had to cool a 1000w hps in a 4x4 tent silently id love to hear how you had fans running 24/7 in the next room over and her not hear it.....becasue thats what i need.


Well you got balls growing in an apartment complex my friend......I couldn't do it........but enclosing your fan will reduce noise and you can go to home depot buy you some wood make a frame to fit over the window make a cover for the frame out of wood or panda film or painters plastic(with panda film or black or white painters plastic it is much easier to cut a hole for the adapter than cutting a whole in wood)....get a duct adapter screw it on the wood frame...you keep your blinds on the window place the frame over the window and everything looks normal from outside..you simply keep the window cracked so the air has somewhere to go....I have this type of set up on my window...


----------



## FootClan (Jan 25, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Well you got balls growing in an apartment complex my friend......I couldn't do it........but enclosing your fan will reduce noise and you can go to home depot buy you some wood make a frame to fit over the window make a cover for the frame out of wood or panda film or painters plastic(with panda film or black or white painters plastic it is much easier to cut a hole for the adapter than cutting a whole in wood)....get a duct adapter screw it on the wood frame...you keep your blinds on the window place the frame over the window and everything looks normal from outside..you simply keep the window cracked so the air has somewhere to go....I have this type of set up on my window...


yea that sound like a good idea...do you have a pic of it?? id love to have an image to go with that......


----------



## FootClan (Jan 25, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> Those are all various ways of solving your problem. You don't have to do them all, just some combination to solve your heat problems.
> 
> First, you said you can't exhaust to fresh air and bring in fresh air. That leaves you with ONE option. You must run a closed loop system, where you provide all of the cooling and Co2. Otherwise, your plants will not survive. The chiller and reservior can replace the AC.
> 
> ...


 I didnt go out and BUY a 1000w hps. my friend gave it to me for FREE ,ballast ,hood and both bulbs all as one.......so thats why im using it.....if i was going to buy a light i would have bought a 600w but thats not the case.......im not dumb i relieze that 1000w will need alot of cooling that why i started this post in the first place.........if my only choices are bringing in 55 gal bucks and having chiller systems with pumps and holes cut in the celling then i might just sale the 1000w and get a 600w.......I DONT want a resivor or pumps that why i choise to use sunshine mix and NOT a hydro set up.....if im going to have to get pumps and resivor i might as well just do a hydro while im at it......i want somting simple and efficient and NOT LOUD......wouldnt a chiller add to the noise? and what exactly is a chiller chilling? the air that is recirclatd back into the tent? or the light? im confused about that too......and if it is chilling the air that is resircualted back into the tent wont this have to be suspended up at the top by my filter? how heavy is a chiller? will it hang with a filter and hood and fan and not be to heay for the tent? sorry if these are dump questions.....


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 25, 2010)

FootClan said:


> yea that sound like a good idea...do you have a pic of it?? id love to have an image to go with that......


Go to 2:10 seconds this is where I got this idea .....mine is a lot simpler but not as effective...





[youtube]fFBWvmUxubo[/youtube]


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 25, 2010)

FootClan said:


> I didnt go out and BUY a 1000w hps. my friend gave it to me for FREE ,ballast ,hood and both bulbs all as one.......so thats why im using it.....if i was going to buy a light i would have bought a 600w but thats not the case.......im not dumb i relieze that 1000w will need alot of cooling that why i started this post in the first place.........if my only choices are bringing in 55 gal bucks and having chiller systems with pumps and holes cut in the celling then i might just sale the 1000w and get a 600w.......I DONT want a resivor or pumps that why i choise to use sunshine mix and NOT a hydro set up.....if im going to have to get pumps and resivor i might as well just do a hydro while im at it......i want somting simple and efficient and NOT LOUD......wouldnt a chiller add to the noise? and what exactly is a chiller chilling? the air that is recirclatd back into the tent? or the light? im confused about that too......and if it is chilling the air that is resircualted back into the tent wont this have to be suspended up at the top by my filter? how heavy is a chiller? will it hang with a filter and hood and fan and not be to heay for the tent? sorry if these are dump questions.....


I know you're not dumb, but I'm not going to tell you everything is going to work perfectly if I don't think it is. Maybe you should get a 600? They're a little cooler.

A chiller is just a small refrigerator contraption sitting next to the reservior. It would have 2 lines going in and out and it just sits there and keeps the reservior very cold. This is different from the nutrient reservior which should be kept at about 70 degrees.

The chilled water is used to chill a small "ice box" attached to the end of your exhaust line. This keeps the temperatures down! It will attach to the roof or wherever easily. This is WAY overboard, but it will give you a close idea what I'm talking about. Watch the whole thing it's very interesting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0uRrMvfucY


----------



## phree23 (Jan 25, 2010)

FootClan said:


> Hey all this is my FIRST post on this site it looks like a great site. Im putting a NEW grow together and heres what i got and how i want to run it, my goal is 1.5 LBS dry yield.
> 
> 4x4x6'8 Tent, 1 1000w HPS/MH , Daystar 6" Aircooled Hood , 320CFM 6"fan, 6"Carbon Scrubber, Reflector Heatshield, 16 3gallon square pots, Sunshine Mix#4
> 
> ...


hey dude about how much did your setup run ya?


----------



## ripe fruit (Jan 25, 2010)

FootClan said:


> they thanks for clearing that up i new he wasnt right but i just wanted someone to confirm it thanks.........yea some one else told me that elicent fans are the most silent out of the fan options.....do you know anyting about making a box for sound damping the fan? or maybe just rapping insulation around the fan?? any ideas? and do you think one 6" 320 CFM fan will work for cooling hood AND exhausting and scrubbing at same time or am i just wishful thinking here??


there is a regulator you can get to lower the cfm on your fan by reducing wattage. it will make it a little more quiet. i have one on a 475cfm fan in a 3x4 tent. and it also helps me control the temp with wheather changes.


----------



## FootClan (Jan 26, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> I know you're not dumb, but I'm not going to tell you everything is going to work perfectly if I don't think it is. Maybe you should get a 600? They're a little cooler.
> 
> A chiller is just a small refrigerator contraption sitting next to the reservior. It would have 2 lines going in and out and it just sits there and keeps the reservior very cold. This is different from the nutrient reservior which should be kept at about 70 degrees.
> 
> ...


 
Well I rather start simiple and work my way up to "overboard"....Im not growing anything tell i get my temps and noise undercontrol so theres no risk of me killing any plants plus this way i wont over spend on somthing I might not need.

Anyways the mirror mention of me cutting holes and bringing in 55 gal tank is going to start an instant fight and it dosent matter that i can fix it all before we vacate aprtment she wont care she will just go into a fit. Now i could go ahead and just do it anyways but since i already talked her into giving up the spare room for my grow i dont want to push it..... 

If this was a house it wouldnt even matter id have 2 8" fan blasting away 24/7 with holes cut anywhere i want. 

I like the idea about the window box but im still not sold on drilling holes in to frame to support it...I was thinking maybe take particle board and cut it to fit window frame and weather strip the edges of the board to create a seal . push the board into the window frame leaving space between the inside window and the board....this board would have an exhaust hole where i would connect a duct to it and on the other end would connect to the exhaust on the tent . Then i would leave the window open about 6inchs and exhasut the hot air like that...that way no one will see the duct and it can still exit room

I have another idea aswell..... what if i connect a duct to the air conditioning vent on the celling of the spare room and ran it directly to the intake hole on the tent . This way i can force cool air directly into the tent from my aprtment air conditioner and then i could just exhaust the hot air back into the room with no need for open window...my only concern is will i still have a passive intake while aprtment air conditioner is off?? I would think that it would just pull air from inside the aprtment vents right? Plus i might need a duct fan to help move that air into my tent not sure......

I know i want something i can take down on 24 hours notice so it cant be envoling lots of wood and water tanks and drilling. But its gotta work and be silent and not be perminate eather......If i get 24 hour notice that landloard needs to get in that spare room then i gotta have that shit out overnight..... usaully they give more than 24 hours notice but i just want to plan that i wont so if i do ill be ready. really i dont think they will ever need to get in that room but ya never know.


----------



## FootClan (Jan 26, 2010)

phree23 said:


> hey dude about how much did your setup run ya?


 
Well i got my lights for free so that helped ALOT but so far everyting has cost me exactly 511 bucks and some change . if i payed for the light probably add another 300 bucks on it......this is what i bought so far that has come to $511 > tent , inline fan , insulated ducting , yo yo's, indoor outdoor therm, ph tester pen, 4 way soil tester , 6" carbon filter , heat shield jacket for the hood, and glass window for the hood.........I got all that on ebay for 511 bucks......i still need pots, nutes, soil, soil amendments , timers , ph up and down, watering cans , osilating fan ,eggcrate foam for sound damping...........PLUS i might need a bigger fan or even two fans......i might need some sort of chiller or air conditioner.......then of course i still need clones so i fig i got a atleast another 4 or 500 more to go..... before im completely happy .......and that wont be tell i cant hear anything and and room is in 70's........


----------



## FootClan (Jan 26, 2010)

ripe fruit said:


> there is a regulator you can get to lower the cfm on your fan by reducing wattage. it will make it a little more quiet. i have one on a 475cfm fan in a 3x4 tent. and it also helps me control the temp with wheather changes.


 
Yes i plan on geting the speed controller but idoubht i will even use it on as 6" fan i think ill probably need every bit of rpm that fans got to cool my 1000w infact i might need a bigger fan but im still going to get it just because i want one and if i do end up getting a bigger fan ill diff be using it to lower the rpm......but if i stay with the 6"( wishful thinking) i prob wont use it


----------



## FootClan (Jan 26, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Go to 2:10 seconds this is where I got this idea .....mine is a lot simpler but not as effective...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey thanks for the idea thats assume.....I think id like somthing not so bulky and perminet.....Mybe just simple particle board and some weather stripping....do you have a pic of yours?? even though i get the idea it would be great to get a look at what you got going......I diff like the idea of putting that window to good use and lowering my temps i will have to look futher into this idea.....


----------



## phree23 (Jan 26, 2010)

FootClan said:


> Well i got my lights for free so that helped ALOT but so far everyting has cost me exactly 511 bucks and some change . if i payed for the light probably add another 300 bucks on it......this is what i bought so far that has come to $511 > tent , inline fan , insulated ducting , yo yo's, indoor outdoor therm, ph tester pen, 4 way soil tester , 6" carbon filter , heat shield jacket for the hood, and glass window for the hood.........I got all that on ebay for 511 bucks......i still need pots, nutes, soil, soil amendments , timers , ph up and down, watering cans , osilating fan ,eggcrate foam for sound damping...........PLUS i might need a bigger fan or even two fans......i might need some sort of chiller or air conditioner.......then of course i still need clones so i fig i got a atleast another 4 or 500 more to go..... before im completely happy .......and that wont be tell i cant hear anything and and room is in 70's........


haha ok sounds good man. thanks for the reply!


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey Footclan does your window run flush with the wall or is there some space in between??if there is space then you can simply just make a frame that slips into the space and simply tape with aluminum ducting tape so no drilling.....that stuff is pretty strong.........on another note I have 2 4x4 tents and tried flowering in them with a 1000 watt and it was just too hard and expensive to keep cool....to tell you the truth I think your best bet would be either to sell your 1000 watt ballast and get a 600 watt or try to trade someone on craigslist for a 600 watt

edited....ill post a pic of mine in a few minutes...


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 26, 2010)

Not the prettiest but works..I have it screwed on and have weather strip along all the edges...the panda film is stapled and glued with all purpose caulking to make sure it is completely sealed...you can make yours a lot nicer since you need it to look nice from the outside..my window just looks black from the outside......nobody goes back there though so it don't matter what it looks like.....


----------



## FootClan (Jan 26, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Hey Footclan does your window run flush with the wall or is there some space in between??if there is space then you can simply just make a frame that slips into the space and simply tape with aluminum ducting tape so no drilling.....that stuff is pretty strong.........on another note I have 2 4x4 tents and tried flowering in them with a 1000 watt and it was just too hard and expensive to keep cool....to tell you the truth I think your best bet would be either to sell your 1000 watt ballast and get a 600 watt or try to trade someone on craigslist for a 600 watt
> 
> edited....ill post a pic of mine in a few minutes...


 ya thats what ive been hearing......what was your set up win you had those 1000w 4x4 tents? two fans? 1? what size? just wondering what yyou had going on and what your temps where.....how many pots?


----------



## FootClan (Jan 26, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Hey Footclan does your window run flush with the wall or is there some space in between??if there is space then you can simply just make a frame that slips into the space and simply tape with aluminum ducting tape so no drilling.....that stuff is pretty strong.........on another note I have 2 4x4 tents and tried flowering in them with a 1000 watt and it was just too hard and expensive to keep cool....to tell you the truth I think your best bet would be either to sell your 1000 watt ballast and get a 600 watt or try to trade someone on craigslist for a 600 watt
> 
> edited....ill post a pic of mine in a few minutes...


 
No the window does not run flush there is i believe 4inchs that it receeds back in....


----------



## FootClan (Jan 26, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Not the prettiest but works..I have it screwed on and have weather strip along all the edges...the panda film is stapled and glued with all purpose caulking to make sure it is completely sealed...you can make yours a lot nicer since you need it to look nice from the outside..my window just looks black from the outside......nobody goes back there though so it don't matter what it looks like.....


 
what material is that stretched over the box part ?? looks like white plastic or somthing


----------



## FootClan (Jan 26, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Hey Footclan does your window run flush with the wall or is there some space in between??if there is space then you can simply just make a frame that slips into the space and simply tape with aluminum ducting tape so no drilling.....that stuff is pretty strong.........on another note I have 2 4x4 tents and tried flowering in them with a 1000 watt and it was just too hard and expensive to keep cool....to tell you the truth I think your best bet would be either to sell your 1000 watt ballast and get a 600 watt or try to trade someone on craigslist for a 600 watt
> 
> edited....ill post a pic of mine in a few minutes...


 
Do you think a cool tube would cool my room better than my daystar hood?


----------



## FootClan (Jan 26, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Hey Footclan does your window run flush with the wall or is there some space in between??if there is space then you can simply just make a frame that slips into the space and simply tape with aluminum ducting tape so no drilling.....that stuff is pretty strong.........on another note I have 2 4x4 tents and tried flowering in them with a 1000 watt and it was just too hard and expensive to keep cool....to tell you the truth I think your best bet would be either to sell your 1000 watt ballast and get a 600 watt or try to trade someone on craigslist for a 600 watt
> 
> edited....ill post a pic of mine in a few minutes...


 
also what if i get a bigger tent wouldnt that help with the 1000w temps? sale the tent and buy bigger one?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 26, 2010)

That white plastic is called panda film.......but you can use black painters plastic from home depot or wal mart...the panda film is white on one side and black on the other...I used it cuz I had spare sitting around..I had a 3x3 grow tray in my 4x4 tents running an ebb and flow set up......I was exhausting the air from the tent through a scrubber>cool hood>outside at first kinda like you want to do and it was still too hot in there.......I tried every other possible way their is setting up my exhaust to keep it cool in there but no dice......so your hood is not an air cooled hood???I for some reason thought it was .....lol.......yeah selling the tent and getting a bigger one *might (i dont know so..)* do the trick but you will still need to get an air cooled hood.....and exhaust outside...and since you have some space you can make a deal like mine and slip it on the window without screwing anything


----------



## FootClan (Jan 26, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> That white plastic is called panda film.......but you can use black painters plastic from home depot or wal mart...the panda film is white on one side and black on the other...I used it cuz I had spare sitting around..I had a 3x3 grow tray in my 4x4 tents running an ebb and flow set up......I was exhausting the air from the tent through a scrubber>cool hood>outside at first kinda like you want to do and it was still too hot in there.......I tried every other possible way their is setting up my exhaust to keep it cool in there but no dice......so your hood is not an air cooled hood???I for some reason thought it was .....lol.......yeah selling the tent and getting a bigger one *might (i dont know so..)* do the trick but you will still need to get an air cooled hood.....and exhaust outside...and since you have some space you can make a deal like mine and slip it on the window without screwing anything


 
NO it IS a COOL HOOD.......its a daystar air cooled hood with 6" duct holes on each side i also got a heat shield jacket for it and the glass to slide in.....plus insulated ducting and i thought the combo of all three should help a lil.....what size fan did you have cooling the light?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 26, 2010)

270 cfm can fan......


----------



## FootClan (Jan 26, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> 270 cfm can fan......


 
cool mines 320 cfm


----------



## Freda Felcher (Jan 26, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> sog stands for sea of green....sog is when u r constantly flowering!..every 2 weeks u pull a few plants out to harvest and a few plants go in to flower!


Actually to correct you just a little. SEA OF GREEN is when all the plants under a light are maintained at the same height to utilize the light source to it's fullest potential.

PERPETUAL HARVEST is what you described above. You start a new group of clones or seedlings every couple weeks and then you continually harvest every few weeks from there on.

I have noticed these methods go hand and hand quite regularly, and that may be why the terminology gets mixed up. Ooops, just noticed someone already corrected GNOME GROWN, with a much better explanation, I may add.


----------



## poofy95 (Jan 26, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Go to 2:10 seconds this is where I got this idea .....mine is a lot simpler but not as effective...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude that video literally inspired me to start growing weed lol. just thought i should mention. i have a setup kind of like that but with a little twist.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 27, 2010)

I did the same thing to vent out my window!. but used cardboard and duct tape instead of a sheet of ply wood/silicone...works mint and its air tight!.. 

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

THIS IS A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF SOG!!!!!!
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 27, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> I did the same thing to vent out my window!. but used cardboard and duct tape instead of a sheet of ply wood/silicone...works mint and its air tight!..
> 
> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
> 
> ...


 
Cardboard and duct tape are both HIGHLY vulnerable to moisture.  After seeing your ventilation setup, you clearly do not know what you're doing. Please stop giving bad advise.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 27, 2010)

lmao!.. my tent is set up the way i need it,not the way u need it!..has nothing to do with who knows what there doin!.. simmer down son!


----------



## Zendegi (Apr 21, 2010)

FootClan said:


> I thought Sea Of Green ment that theres literally a "sea of green". Plants packed togeather atleast one plant per square foot or less. Ive Never heard that one requires a seperate VEG room to do a SOG grow are you sure about this?? I dont believe that to be an accurate statement.


i think he meant perpetual sog


----------



## first timer 2626 (Jan 8, 2016)

Cs


jcdws602 said:


> Well you got balls growing in an apartment complex my friend......I couldn't do it........but enclosing your fan will reduce noise and you can go to home depot buy you some wood make a frame to fit over the window make a cover for the frame out of wood or panda film or painters plastic(with panda film or black or white painters plastic it is much easier to cut a hole for the adapter than cutting a whole in wood)....get a duct adapter screw it on the wood frame...you keep your blinds on the window place the frame over the window and everything looks normal from outside..you simply keep the window cracked so the air has somewhere to go....I have this type of set up on my window...


an you show a pic of that set up on your window?


----------



## Eloyd (May 21, 2016)

GNOME GROWN said:


> sog stands for sea of green....sog is when u r constantly flowering!..every 2 weeks u pull a few plants out to harvest and a few plants go in to flower!


No what your thinking is perpetual harvest brother. Sog is a high number of little plants ranging anywhere from 7 to 14 grams per plant


----------



## texasjack (May 21, 2016)

6 years ago...


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 21, 2016)

texasjack said:


> 6 years ago...


last post five months ago.... o.0

until today @Eloyd...

@texasjack... lol


----------



## Eloyd (May 24, 2016)

Lol I didn't notice


----------



## Gary Ganja (Jun 6, 2016)

subscribed


----------

